# Is My Manny Sick?



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got a manuelli Piranha about a week ago. He hasn't been interested in any food (although he took down one of my zebra dannio's when I wasn't looking)

His tail seems to have some issues. Maybe it is fin rot? What should I do if anything? I'm thinking that he probably just stressed from the overnight trip via UPS.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That looks like some pretty nasty ammonia burn... I'd bump the temp, add some salt, and make sure your water is PERFECT. They can be pretty sensitive fish, but should pull through with proper care.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with Joe but to be on the safe side I would add some Pimafix and Melafix to the mix as well.


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

I tested a few days ago and my water was perfect. The temp is at 82.

When he came I could tell something wasn't perfect with his tail but it has got worse in the past few days. Hmm..


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

tail looks bad in the 2nd pic. i'd get that debris off your filter intake.

where did you get him from?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ammonia can come and go in spikes too if you have alot of dieing organics in your tank


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

ksls said:


> I agree with Joe but to be on the safe side I would add some Pimafix and Melafix to the mix as well.


Agreed


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a lot of loose java moss that keep falling apart from my rock. That could be causing the problem?

He came from Shark Aquarium.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What are your params exactly, and what test kit are you using?
Was the tank cycled prior to introducing you manny?
What filtration are you running and what sized tank?


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

****** said:


> What are your params exactly, and what test kit are you using?
> Was the tank cycled prior to introducing you manny?
> What filtration are you running and what sized tank?


Test kits are those vial ones with the droppers.

PH is 6.5
Nitrate is 10ppm
Ammonia is 1ppm

Tank has been cycling for a month before the first was added. I added a bunch of Java Moss about a week before adding my Piranha though.

I am running 2 Penguin 250b's in my 90 gal tank.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Do some 10-15% waterchanges daily untill your ammo goes down.
How much water do you normally change and how often?

I would add a canister to go with your existing filtration, what you have isnt that bad but more surface media for your BB to grow on would be better. Something like a 2215 or 17 would be perfct.

Plants breaking down will effect your ammo so I would clean up all dead and rotting peices of plants along with any uneaten food.

Manny's are fairly sensitive to water quality(from what I hear) so you def wanna be on top of thing


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

****** said:


> Do some 10-15% waterchanges daily untill your ammo goes down.
> How much water do you normally change and how often?
> 
> I would add a canister to go with your existing filtration, what you have isnt that bad but more surface media for your BB to grow on would be better. Something like a 2215 or 17 would be perfct.
> ...


I do about a 15-20% weekly water change.

I haven't given him any meds but a bit of salt. I have done water changes every day as suggested.

The fin problem seems to be getting worse. He is moving around though so maybe he's not as bad as I would like to think? (not eating anything yet either)

Is there any other action I should be taking? He is quite the spendy little bugger and I would hate to see him go.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

That last picture makes me sad. I would try some sort of meds sooner than later by the looks of that nub.


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> That last picture makes me sad. I would try some sort of meds sooner than later by the looks of that nub.


Tell me about it...I'm doing all I can. Melafix was added earlier today. If there's anything else I should be doing let me know. Daily water changes. I removed all the java moss cause it wasn't fixing to the rock.

Should I do water changes now that Melafix is being added?

I'm going to keep posting pics.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

With my recent run-in with Melafix (I used Pimafix too), I dosed for two days, changed about 15% water on the 3rd day before the next dose. Then 4th and 5th, water change again before 6th. And that's actually today, and I ran out of both products so I need more to continue the 7 day treatment.. But what kind of conditioner are you adding to your water during changes?


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> With my recent run-in with Melafix (I used Pimafix too), I dosed for two days, changed about 15% water on the 3rd day before the next dose. Then 4th and 5th, water change again before 6th. And that's actually today, and I ran out of both products so I need more to continue the 7 day treatment.. But what kind of conditioner are you adding to your water during changes?


API tap water conditioner. Is there a better one to use?

Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

API also makes a product called StressCoat+. It's for conditioning water and it also helps with healing damaged tissue and regenerating fins. I have been using it with my changes since I started the Mela/Pima treatment. I would give that a try as well. Poor manny needs all the help he can get.


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is super depressing. Came home from work to find this. Now have Melafix and Pimafix circulating...

I feel pretty hopeless. It's hard to watch this guy suffer. Don't really know what else to do.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Damn man, that guy's in bad shape!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

He's got REALLY bad ammonia burn and you have ammonia in your tank, I would say that either your tank wasn't cycled properly before you added him or your Penguin filters aren't keeping up with the bio load in the tank. The ammonia problem needs to be eliminated, that fish needs a properly cycled tank ASAP and even then it's gonna be an uphill battle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Personally I would do larger water changes. You need your ammonia to be 0. Nothing more. So if it requires 50% daily water changes than so be it. Also treat with Melafix and Pimafix daily. If you remove 50% water then only add Melafix/Pimfix to the water being replaced.

It looks really bad. I will keep my fingers crossed that he pulls through.


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

ksls said:


> Personally I would do larger water changes. You need your ammonia to be 0. Nothing more. So if it requires 50% daily water changes than so be it. Also treat with Melafix and Pimafix daily. If you remove 50% water then only add Melafix/Pimfix to the water being replaced.


Done...although according to my test results two days ago there were only trace amounts of ammo. 
Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's good that your ammonia is going down... but only 4 days ago it was 1ppm... that's pretty high.

Looking forward to updates as to how he's doing.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Dam man that sucks, Do you have a hospital tank ? Or a rubber maid ? U can try to hospitalize and dose with melafix


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Best to leave him where he's at IMO... and keep working with the ammonia level.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Damn, that's pretty bad.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I highly recomend 40-50% waterchanges to any fish sick or not.

Have you cleaned your filters lately? That may have messed your params up.
You should def invest in an eheim 2217 to go with your current filters, yes run all three filters


----------



## duckfan101 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help everyone. Unfortunately he didn't make it. I learned my lesson the hard way on being right on top of my ammo levels.

Sad day...but at least I have 3 other RBP's at work to take care of.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss duckfan. Mannys are very sensitive fish that really should only be kept by seasoned fishkeepers. They need pristine water parameters.

We all learn from our mistakes and I am sure you wont leave that tank sitting empty for to long


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Always sad to see these things. You might want to invest in some proper filtration. I think filtering 4x your tank volume in an hour isn't a luxery. Total filtersurface is also important, you should have enough of that aswell. Ammonia build-ups always occur when there is insufficient filtering or to high bio-load. Your filter just couldn't convert the NH4/NH3 quick enough, you probably have/had high NO2 levels aswell?

Hard lesson indeed. sorry for your loss man


----------

